# Cartoon Nail Art 'ANGRY BIRD'



## laynie (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, check out the 'angry birds' nail art I did today. 
It is based on the Android game of the same name. I painted my left hand with a half moon manicure because I'm left handed and my right hand is shaky. 

Let me know what you think...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's so cute!


----------



## katana (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cute! The left hand reminds me of a pokemon poke-ball!


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

i was inspired by what you did.. I am not good in making nail art myself, but i gave it a try.. i end up making Sesame Street's Elmo nail art..


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Dinitchka (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never played Angry Birds ... I KNOW, RIGHT?! LOL! This is too cute!
 



> Originally Posted by *laynie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone, check out the 'angry birds' nail art I did today.
> It is based on the Android game of the same name. I painted my left hand with a half moon manicure because I'm left handed and my right hand is shaky.
> ...




Awwwwwww Elmo!!! Too cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *MarshB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was inspired by what you did.. I am not good in making nail art myself, but i gave it a try.. i end up making Sesame Street's Elmo nail art..


----------



## laynie (Mar 21, 2012)

MarshB this is amazing! I'm glad you were inspired and came up with something so wonderful. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## laynie (Mar 21, 2012)

Ladies, you are all wonderfully creative. Feel free to catch up with me on http://missnailartdiva.blogspot.com/


----------

